# Bontrager RL Bibs?



## CashMoney (Feb 28, 2012)

Anyone have these? What do you think of them? Comfortable? Good for mid to long rides....up to 70 miles? Good chamois?


----------



## Corey213 (Jan 11, 2013)

I've used them and I really like them. Lots of back coverage and good chamois. I have used their cold weather tights also, those are awesome. I recommend them.


----------

